# when goblins are sleeping and elves still don't wake up



## elektro (Dec 13, 2007)

This work I was making 2 years ago.
It's the collage from several pictures.
Enjoy


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2007)

Great image, very interesting.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 13, 2007)

:hail:

beautiful


----------



## C.Lloyd (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW! You do seem to be a master of Photoshop. Great work!


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 13, 2007)

stunning! just stunning!


----------



## Ajay (Dec 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!  How many different images did you use?


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 14, 2007)

Now that is cool! Nice job


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 14, 2007)

Amazing work indeed :hail:


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 14, 2007)

That is Awesome I love it.


----------



## elektro (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank my friends!
*Ajay*: I used 6 shots


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2007)

Love it....Id be framing this one. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scubabear6 (Dec 14, 2007)

&#1050;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1081;&#1096;&#1077;&#1077; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1081;&#1096;&#1077;&#1077;


----------



## elektro (Dec 14, 2007)

scubabear6 said:


> &#1050;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1081;&#1096;&#1077;&#1077; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1081;&#1096;&#1077;&#1077;


I don't understand this sentence.
You will say:"it's beautiful"
&#1069;&#1090;&#1086; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;


----------



## Kazoo (Dec 14, 2007)

That image is wickedly cool, bravo! And I second Chiller on the framing idea.


----------



## Roger (Dec 14, 2007)

a very impressive piece of work, the toning suits it perfectly too.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah awesome work man, only I wish those damn goblins and elves aren't sleeping, and killing each other instead.


----------



## scubabear6 (Dec 14, 2007)

elektro said:


> I don't understand this sentence.
> You will say:"it's beautiful"
> &#1069;&#1090;&#1086; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;


I used a translation site I'ts suppose to say "beautiful simply beautiful".


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 14, 2007)

two thumbs up for you buddy

good work


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 15, 2007)

thats amazing dude. that shot is perfect.. NICE work


----------



## elektro (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm very happy from your words!
I love you, my international friends!!!
I trust we'll burn the pipe of peace!!!!!


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice! Few images invoke such wonder and amazement! Maybe clone out the debris on the right that looks like half a goblin's surfboard? I think it would be fun to composite some dramatic light too, but it is plenty cool now.

-Shea :thumbup:


----------



## .Serenity. (Dec 15, 2007)

That is amazing.


----------



## elektro (Dec 15, 2007)

Ls3D said:


> clone out


I don't translate it?
*clone out = delete?*


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 15, 2007)

> I don't translate it?
> *clone out = delete?*


Well yes, remove by cloning surrounding details. This is a specific brush type in PhotoShop and similar software packages.

That 'island' you composited is very cool too BTW.

-S


----------

